# Ok I am new and I need help



## artemisblossom (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello Everyone

I am not sure where to post this because I have no idea where blood parrots belong. I am setting up a 55gal tank for my 2 small blood parrots and I am wondering if that tank is big enough for them or if I have enough room to add another fish or two I have a fluval 405 filter if that makes a difference .........I have several tanks with livebearers and gouramis and bottom feeders but I was hoping to make this a cichlid tank.....or at least a tank with a bit larger and more vaired fish. I am kind of at a loss when it comes to cichlids and any help or suggestions will be much appreciated


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The problem with Blood parrots is that they are ill equipped to deal with the aggression levels of most other cichilds. You might be okay housing some of the more passive species with them, but only time will tell.

I've kept them with Yellow labs before without any problems, and I've kept them with all kinds of other tropicals, but never any of the more aggressive species of mbuna.

I think they are great little fish, loaded with personality...I think I would come closer to adding more blood parrots to the tank than anything else. I would imagine 4-6 of them would do fine in a 55G tank long term.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

That should be big enough. I have one Parrot and she is awesome. Great personality always watching us and very aware of everything outside of the tank. I hand feed her often too. I have her along with a Green Severum (Heros serverus) in my community tank. Click on my tanks and you can see who else lives with her. But Cichlidaholic is right be careful of any aggressive fish with the parrot, they are kinda slow and very mellow and passive....

Anyways welcome to the forum ...I'm new myself. You will find everyone is very helpful here...


----------



## artemisblossom (Dec 2, 2008)

Lovely tanks Baraccus.........how big is that community tank with the parrot? ................Would this work..........55 gal tank with 2 parrots, a severum, an angel and a rope fish


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

I have her in a 90G you can look at my stock list there too. It's really a great community. The Clown loaches are awesome too. I had that same stock in a 60 but it needed some repair work so I used the excuse to get a bigger thank. I fixed the 60 and am starting a Cichlid tank.

I'm kinda new to the cichlid world too. I'm not sure about the Angel and Rope fish...but only cause I don't know much about them. Hopefully someone here can answer your question.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey dude just wondering how those parrots are doing??? What else did you end up getting to hang with'em???? :fish:


----------



## artemisblossom (Dec 2, 2008)

The parrots are doing great, all the black has disappeared from the one that was nearly black when I got him. Right now they are in a 20 gal tank with a dwarf gouramis while I get the 55 gal tank set up and ready. I did buy 2 small (1 1/2 inch )turquoise severums to eventually join them in the 55 gal but those little ones are in my 55 gal community tank right now. Hopefully I will have the new tank up and cycled soon. I now that they might all get too big to be together in the 55 gal and do plan to upgrade to a bigger tank in the future


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Good choice...the Severums are really cool too. You're gonna have 4 fish with great personality. Both the Parrots and the Severums are very aware of what is going on outside of the tank....They pretty much follow me or my wife no matter what we're doing...I had them in a 60g forever. Just recently upgraded to a 90...they'll be finein your 55....I know you were thinking about doing Cichlid tank but I'll tell you what... a group of clown loaches would get along great too....those guys are trippy. Research them a bit...They actually sleep stacked on top of each other at the bottom of the tank. It'll freak you out sometimes. Anyways good luck....You should post when you decide who the tank mates are gonna be....aye... :wink:


----------



## artemisblossom (Dec 2, 2008)

Just an update I upgraded to a 55 gal a few months ago (the 2 parrots only stayed in the 20 gal about a week )and then about 2 weeks ago upgraded again to a 125 gal. I presently have the 2 blood parots, 2 turquoise severums, 2 angelfish, a pleco and a rope fish in the tank. Everyone gets along fine and you can tell the blood parrots are very happy they are always out and playing and they have more than doubled their size already.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds cool..I added another parrot to hang with the parrot I got....

How ya liking those severums??? My favorite fish of all that I have are the Parrots and the Severums...they are like real pets you know...Glad everyone is getting along for ya...


----------

